
How To Create iBooks In ePub format  for The iPad  - thomasoppong
http://boostta.com/2010/03/10/how-to-create-ibooks-in-epub-format-for-the-ipad/
======
mikecane
This post is just wrong. eCub is not trouble-free. And SIGIL should really be
used as fine-tuning.

People would be better off running Windows and using Atlantis, which has a
Save as eBook option. It creates ePub easily.

<http://www.atlantiswordprocessor.com/en/>

And specifically for Mac OS X, there's supposed to be iStudio Bookbuilder from
here:

<http://www.istudiopublisher.com/index.php/home/home/>

